# Growling - HELP!



## Peris (Aug 1, 2010)

My lovely Vizsla is now 2 years old and within the last 2 weeks has been starting to emit a low grumble. My husband and I have continually made it known that this behaviour is not acceptable and it has ceased at home. Unfortunately, he has now started to initiate this behaviour when he goes to stay with my mum. Today, he growled at my Dad whilst being stroked on his bed. My Dad did reprimand him but both of my parents feel that it is wrong to physically reprimand a dog. My concern is for my niece (2 years) who my mum also looks after at the same time that my dog is in the house. My husband is angry that my parents won't reprimand our dog as he could develop some very dangerous behaviour. I would be grateful if anyone could share ways in which they have disciplined a male adolescent Vizsla as I need to do something to nip this in the bud.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Lots of information on this post.

http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,3730.0.html


----------

